# Mad river glen 1-26



## rocks860 (Jan 26, 2016)

Decided to take the short drive over to MRG today as it was turn back the clock day and tickets were only $3.50. My legs were toast from the last couple days but I figured for that price I could do a few runs. There were some definite bare spots but the snow was very nice and there wasn't a whole lot of ice. Did about 5 runs then called it a day. It was raining/sleeting on the way up but then it turned to this for about 20 minutes https://vimeo.com/153158366



And here is a guy in full camo on snowblades


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 26, 2016)

Was it busy?


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 26, 2016)

5 runs? Gotta work those thighs, bro!

And I know it wasn't busy cuz I was there the day before. Heck if I knew it was turn back the clock day I would have reverse-ordered my MRG/Stowe weekend and saved a Ski VT pass!

edit: nevermind I got the dates mixed up. I never know what day it is until it's the weekend.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 26, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> 5 runs? Gotta work those thighs, bro!



Maybe he was skiing Tuna Speed and could not sustain much more.....


----------



## Tin (Jan 26, 2016)

Coverage is looking good. Will be up there next week, hopefully they don't lose much/any.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 26, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> Maybe he was skiing Tuna Speed and could not sustain much more.....



So only skiing for 1 hour out of the whole day too?


----------



## rocks860 (Jan 26, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> Was it busy?



Not really. They had a bunch of demo tents set up outside the lodge but the lodge wasn't very crowded and it wasn't crowded at all on the trails


----------



## rocks860 (Jan 26, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> 5 runs? Gotta work those thighs, bro!
> 
> And I know it wasn't busy cuz I was there the day before. Heck if I knew it was turn back the clock day I would have reverse-ordered my MRG/Stowe weekend and saved a Ski VT pass!
> 
> edit: nevermind I got the dates mixed up. I never know what day it is until it's the weekend.



Yeah my fat ass apparently can't handle 3 straight days like i used to. Still have another 3 days to ski this week so i didn't want to kill myself.


----------



## rocks860 (Jan 26, 2016)

Tin said:


> Coverage is looking good. Will be up there next week, hopefully they don't lose much/any.



I think it's supposed to snow tomorrow, don't know how much though


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 26, 2016)

rocks860 said:


> Not really. They had a bunch of demo tents set up outside the lodge but the lodge wasn't very crowded and it wasn't crowded at all on the trails



Wow.  That is a surprise considering that $3.50 day is always a hit.  Must be weather and conditions.


----------



## rocks860 (Jan 26, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> Wow.  That is a surprise considering that $3.50 day is always a hit.  Must be weather and conditions.



There was maybe a 5 person line at the single and I never waited at all on the double. I've been there a couple other times on turn back the clock day and I don't remember it being that crowded, even on a day where there was about 8 inches of fresh powder


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 26, 2016)

rocks860 said:


> There was maybe a 5 person line at the single and I never waited at all on the double. I've been there a couple other times on turn back the clock day and I don't remember it being that crowded, even on a day where there was about 8 inches of fresh powder



Interesting.  I would have imagined that the lines would have been long because of the price.


----------



## Tin (Jan 26, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> Interesting.  I would have imagined that the lines would have been long because of the price.



And the conditions. Valentine's Day and April Fools when tickets are cheap has not been busy the past two years if I remember correctly.


----------



## manhattanskier (Jan 26, 2016)

rocks860 said:


> Yeah my fat ass apparently can't handle 3 straight days like i used to. Still have another 3 days to ski this week so i didn't want to kill myself.



Three straight days is tough, I try to schedule one day off for every two days. When we are tired is when we get hurt, I think it is best to always be at peak. Wise move to take it easy.


----------



## Edd (Jan 26, 2016)

manhattanskier said:


> Three straight days is tough, I try to schedule one day off for every two days. When we are tired is when we get hurt, I think it is best to always be at peak. Wise move to take it easy.



Completely agree.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 27, 2016)

No lines this year anywhere! Well, maybe down in PA or wherever the superstorm hit.

Half of skiers just called this winter a dud and quit. Bad for ski areas (but they'll get a better winter next year); great for skiers!


----------



## rocks860 (Jan 27, 2016)

manhattanskier said:


> Three straight days is tough, I try to schedule one day off for every two days. When we are tired is when we get hurt, I think it is best to always be at peak. Wise move to take it easy.



Yeah I came up on Saturday and skied sugarbush Sunday Monday and was going to take Tuesday off but couldn't pass up tickets that cheap at MRG. I'm taking today off then skiing sugarbush tomorrow then my girlfriend is coming up tomorrow night and well ski sugarbush Friday and probably part of the day Saturday, although that should be much easier as she's a relatively new snowboarder so I won't be going as hard.


----------



## Bassil (Jan 30, 2016)

Ski it if you can!


----------



## rocks860 (Jan 31, 2016)

Ended up dislocating my shoulder Thursday so I guess I skied it while I could!


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 31, 2016)

Ouch. Did that a few years ago.

At Bolton I twisted my knee pretty bad jumping off Vista Glade 10 foot cliff twice (yardsale both times).

It's healing up fast and I'm heading up to MRG on Wednesday (maybe with a set of knee braces, and tighter DIN settings).


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 31, 2016)

dude wednesday is gonna be a mess. you should reconsider.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 1, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> dude wednesday is gonna be a mess. you should reconsider.



Not at all my friend. Onthesnow.com ... go look it up. 4-5" freshies @ MRG and anywhere around there.

http://www.onthesnow.com/vermont/mad-river-glen/longterm-weather.html?rptType=snow

Edit: Actually you're right. Tuesday is the day to go. Appreciate the heads up!


----------



## STREETSKIER (Feb 1, 2016)

Don't think mrg will be open  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savemeasammy (Feb 1, 2016)

I was there yesterday.  They will lose terrain BEFORE it r@!ns.  Then it will be worse...


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## mriceyman (Feb 1, 2016)

Savemeasammy said:


> I was there yesterday.  They will lose terrain BEFORE it r@!ns.  Then it will be worse...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app



Yea probably will start from zero 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 1, 2016)

Nope go to onethesnow.com. 6" of snow Tuesday night. You guys gotta catch up on your ski research!


----------



## Tin (Feb 1, 2016)

I want to see the bottom of your skis after you ski it...if you can! This is this morning with temps in the 50s and rain coming prior to "6" of snow" coming.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 1, 2016)

Bottoms of my skis have a few scratches, haven't tuned the edges in a couple years, could care less. Rossignol Phantom SC80 188 length or something like that. Sick skies. Gotta tighten up the bindings so I don't pop out so much.

Probably going for Dynastar Powertrack 89 next year. Wife needs some new skies. I'll get her something real nice. She's a thriller.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 1, 2016)

wow. you're straight up delusional, and you don't take care of your equipment properly. this week is a wash. we rebuild starting this weekend.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 1, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> wow. you're straight up delusional, and you don't take care of your equipment properly. this week is a wash. we rebuild starting this weekend.



Nope. Check onthesnow.com , Mad River Glen Snow Forecast.

I'll bet you 7". Want to make a bet? $10 in the mail


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 1, 2016)

I put my faith in God, never have a bad day skiing, ever. Little injury here and there, always heals quick. That's how it's done.

Josh Pelland on Facebook if anyone wants. Peace. Amen.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 1, 2016)

Onthesnow is always overtly optimistic and doesnt take periods of rain into account. I'd love for you to be right, but you're very very wrong.

Here's something more truthy, from the brand new opensnow New England forecaster, a meteorology professor from Plymouth state:

A warm system moves to our northwest on Wednesday that will produce a wintry mix of precipitation that quickly changes to all rain across all of New England as the freezing level lifts above all summit elevations. The change-over will take the longest in Maine, where 3-6” of snow are not out of the question at Sugarloaf and Sunday River early Wednesday. As this system moves away, upslope snow showers in northwesterly flow could produce 1-2” of additional snow at northern resorts as temperatures fall with lowering freezing levels.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 1, 2016)

We'll see, shall we


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 2, 2016)

mad river glen suspending operations until the weekend due to warm temps and incoming rain? no fucking way! who could have predicted that?!?


----------



## ss20 (Feb 2, 2016)

Don't even try to argue Kusty... You missed some good Tuna arguments in the past.


----------

